
Switching from Homebrew to Nix - LaSombra
https://blog.errright.com/switching-from-homebrew-to-nix/
======
yyyyyak
I always get drawn in by these things. "Here's a tool you know and love, and
here's why it sucks and you need to change." I remember feeling the exact same
way when I switched to homebrew from macports from fink.

------
AndyKelley
I run NixOS as my main OS and sometimes I have to test my cross-platform
software on OS X. For those situations it's nice to use Nix instead of having
to use a foreign package manager.

------
jedisct1
Homebrew supports binaries as well ("bottles"). I rarely have to compile
anything when using it.

